# Scanner Problem



## TimoTH (29. September 2008)

Hallo!
Ich besitze einen HP Photosmart C4280 Drucker/Kopierer/Scanner, über USB mit meinen PC verbunden.
Leider funktioniert das Scannen und Kopieren garnicht, d.h. es wird immer nur schwarz gescannt, Drucker funktioniert aber einwandfrei.
Ich habe hier Windows XP mit den neusten Updates. Druckertreiber und -software sind auch auf dem neusten Stand.

Jemand eine Idee? Von HP kam bislang nur als Tip, dass ich wohl das einzuscannende Dokument nicht richtig eingelegt hätte, aber dem ist nicht so.

Schonmal danke im vorraus!

*grüssle*
Timo


----------



## darkframe (30. September 2008)

Hi,

mal so zur Fehlereingrenzung: Leuchtet und bewegt sich die Scannerlampe wenn Du kopierst/scanst?

Das mit dem "Dokument falsch eingelegt" ist IMHO blanker Unfug. Bei Flachbettscannern (und das ist Deiner ja auch) gibt's auch dann ein weißes Bild, wenn gar nichts eingelegt ist, weil die Andruckplatte (in der Regel) weiß ist.

Einen schwarzen Scan erhält man eigentlich nur, wenn entweder die Lampe defekt ist bzw. aus irgendeinem Grund nicht leuchtet. Andere mögliche (technische) Fehlerquellen wären: Motor der Lampe defekt, Scanneroptik abgedeckt oder defekt, Sensor defekt, A/D-Wandler defekt.


----------



## PC Heini (30. September 2008)

Sofern das Gerät ein Display hat, gibts dort ev ne Meldung? 
Wie siehts mit der manuellen Bedienung aus?
Ansonsten Gerät einschicken.


----------



## TimoTH (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgsche!
Scannerlampe leuchtet und bewegt sich.
Und sonst keine Meldungen. Sowohl über die Scannersoftware als auch über die Bedienkonsole gibt es diesen Fehler.
Ich war mir ja eigentlich schon sicher, das das Problem nicht an mir liegt, eher eine Hardwareursache hat. Brauchte eigentlich nur die Bestätigung von ein paar Profis 

Dann geht das Gerät halt zurück!
Mann dankt für die Tipps!
*grüssle*
Timo


----------

